
Are bread riots coming to America? - pmoriarty
https://theweek.com/articles/931090/are-bread-riots-coming-america
======
philips
It is an anecdote but the NPR's Indicator did a recent interview of a woman
who had been relying on the supplemental unemployment via CARES:
[https://www.npr.org/2020/08/13/902342278/when-600-goes-
away](https://www.npr.org/2020/08/13/902342278/when-600-goes-away)

I think it was important journalism to hear an individual voice that is
overwhelmed by a seemingly hopeless situation where the economic engines of
their work is suddenly and completely stopped and then the lifeline that was
helping them get through is removed as well.

------
Simulacra
I think we've moved towards a more self-sustaining perch of survival. Lack of
something have generally spurred American's to innovate, and increase self
reliance. Perhaps it's time all learned to bake bread?

~~~
shalmanese
Or perhaps cake?

